# 2.5 hp Suzuki vs. 3.5 hp Tohatsu for Sq Stern Canoe?



## DB4x4

I am looking to get a new square stern canoe for fishing creeks, slow rivers, and restricted lakes. I found a decent deal on a 15 footer, but it is kind of heavy at 120 lbs...

I can get my hands on a new Suzuki 2.5 hp for ~$750 or a Tohatsu 3.5 hp for ~$920. (Suzuki = 30lbs, Tohatsu = 41lbs)

My question...is the extra HP worth the additional 11 lbs and $170? I have a hard time believing that a 3.5 would push significantly harder than 2.5, especially on a canoe. (displacement hull)

Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? If so, I was also wondering what type of speed I could expect with this type of small outboard. (I am not trying to break any speed records, just want some extended range for getting from A to B.)

Thanks...


----------



## PapawSmith

I ran an Evinrude 2hp for a few years on a 19' with two guys and a weeks gear. The motor pushed the boat nicely but would NOT push thru any type of upstream rapids. We would have to wade the canoe thru, kind of a pain especially in Canada two weeks after ice out. I run a 4 now and it seems perfect. The extra power to push the load is nice but you have to watch the extra unnecessary speed. Amazing how unstable a canoe gets at high speeds.


----------



## DB4x4

So in your opinion, would the 1 extra HP be worth the additional weight and cost?

Additional variable to factor in: The Suzuki comes with an aluminum prop, while the Tohatsu has a "composite" prop (aka plastic, haha)

Do you have any idea how fast your canoe went with the 2 HP and how fast it is now with the 4 HP? (In terms of MPH or knots?)

Thanks again...


----------



## PapawSmith

I think the extra hp is worth the money, especially if you trip with a lot of gear. You realize how much a weeks worth of beer weighs?  As far as props, I would buy a lower pitch power prop and keep the original for a spare, really need to keep a spare on a trip. On speed, I have no idea but the 2 went as fast as you need to go (just lacked up stream power) and the 4 goes way too freakin fast for me, especially with no gear, just two occupants and fishing crap. I almost blew it screwing around once and don't play like that any more. Had my fishing partner in the front awful pissed at me too.


----------



## Sleprock

why not a trolling motor

quieter

works for rivers and sticking to a lake section


----------



## DB4x4

Hoping to use the setup for some extended trips away from home where a charging source is unavailable...so that rules out the trolling motor.

After researching the Suzuki on the Web, I found some people that have made complaints about it. Not a lot, but there are a few here and there...couldn't find much negativity about the Tohatsu...

I think I like the extra push of the 3.5 vs the 2.5, but I just wish it included an aluminum prop instead of that cheapo plastic one... (I could buy an additional aluminum prop, but there goes another $75, ha)

Hmm...


----------



## Bubbagon

Papaw's right on the money with his advice.


----------



## DB4x4

Got the square stern canoe and ordered a 3.5 Tohatsu short shaft [after haggling about 6 or 7% off of the regular advertised price of each] 

Already had the canoe out last weekend, and tried it out with a borrowed trolling motor/battery. It was real stable and easy to fish from...even standing while there was ~1' waves hitting the sides. Outboard is supposed to arrive either Weds or Thurs, so I will DEF. have it out again this weekend.

Once I get the motor broken in to where I can utilize full throttle, I will clock my speed, and report back. (Real world numbers, using my Garmin GPS as the speedo...)


----------



## DB4x4

By myself, with some weight up front to balance the canoe (and offset my weight/the weight of the motor)...I was able to top out at 11 MPH, according to my Garmin GPS.

The canoe was not quite up on plane, but it really tried hard...haha (It is pretty bulky, at about 120 lbs)

With the added weight of another person up front, top speed is about 8 or 9 MPH.

Keep in mind, in both cases, this was in rather calm conditions on a lake. Running into the wind, with some chop will take about 1-2 MPH off.

Also, in this application, I found that top speed can be achieved at ~3/4 throttle. Because it does not quite get up on plane, full throttle does not give you any more speed. It only wastes more fuel and runs the motor harder.

It will be interesting to see if full throttle makes a difference when running upstream in a river.

So there you have it folks... 

(I might experiment with a lower pitch prop too, and see what effects it has...that may have to wait until summer though)


----------



## Wow

Thanks for your report, DB4x4, Very informative. I'd guess that 120lb. bulk is giving you a more stable ride and track. (Is that thing made of lead?) --Tim......................................................................................................................................


----------

